# Poodle Show Leads?



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I think everybody is in holiday mode. 

My favorite is the parachute lead - very simple. To me, the dog should be shown off, not the lead. A lot of people have fancy leads and that's okay, too. 

here's some
Show Leads : Leads and Needs, Supplies for the Home and Show Dog

and here's some
PARACHUTE Nylon Loop Lead - Cherrybrook


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Try Magic Hour and Becky Goodbey. You can reach her on FB.

She makes beautiful AFFORDABLE leads - parachute cord and will customize color and beads/crystals if you want!

Smart investment!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you, I will look into all the suggestions.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I am having one made from this woman  
https://www.facebook.com/MelraeShowLeads

I love Magic hour creations too.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

My new lead came in the mail this week..I love it!! Its from the woman I listed above.


----------

